# Whyyyyyyyyyyy



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't have anyone else to rant to, so I'm going to post here just to let off some steam. I just finished writing a two page paper (single spaced, 10 font) and when I went to save it, the program just completely crashed -_- The assignment was annoying to begin with, but now I'm about to start throwing things. I won't even start on the thousand dollar software that I'm attempting to make work so that I can actually collect some data from my brain tissue slides.....why does technology hate me today?!? ???


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Ouch! I can relate though. When I was in middle school, I had a HUGE essay to write. I put it off way too long so on the night before it was due, I had to write the whole thing in one sitting. (This was before computers were common and all assignments were hand written.)

I sat down with my pen and paper and suddenly the power went out. My Mother provided me a candle and said, "Guess that is a sign you shouldn't have put your work off so long."

It took me HOURS. I stayed up late into the night. When I was done, I lifted my paper in triumph and set it on fire with the candle's flame on accident.

I will NEVER EVER forget that.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is easier to write the 2nd time at least. Since you already have thought through what all you want to say. Still sucks though.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I think it was actually more difficult the second time lol I was trying too hard to replicate what I'd already written and lost. I did put it off until the day it was due, but knew I'd have about 6 hours to kill rolling back and forth between the scope and my laptop, so it's not like I didn't give myself enough time to do it. It was just so perfect the first time and now it seems crappy :/ Oh well lol can't dwell on what has already happened! It's technically just a draft anyway


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh wow that sucks :-/ My Microsoft word program has a nasty habit of freezing whenever you save something. So I always get super paranoid and hold my breath every time I need to save something on it.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I lost my entire 14,000 word final year University dissertation when my laptop broke. I had everything saved on that thing and unlike everybody else, was not going in to see my supervisor so he did not have any of my drafts either. It was a total nightmare and I had to resit the whole thing in the summer. Was so disheartened at that point that I didn't even start it till the day before it was due and I chose a completely different topic because it was just so **** obvious that I wasn't going to be able to replicate months of work I had done for the old topic. Grades are capped at a bare pass for resits here so that makes the process even more disheartening. I would have gotten B+ on my dissertation. Now I save on my laptop, my USB and frequently send myself copies of big project s as I go along. Call me paranoid, but losing work sucks BIG TIME! I feel your pain.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I lost my entire 14,000 word final year University dissertation when my laptop broke. I had everything saved on that thing and unlike everybody else, was not going in to see my supervisor so he did not have any of my drafts either. It was a total nightmare and I had to resit the whole thing in the summer. Was so disheartened at that point that I didn't even start it till the day before it was due and I chose a completely different topic because it was just so **** obvious that I wasn't going to be able to replicate months of work I had done for the old topic. Grades are capped at a bare pass for resits here so that makes the process even more disheartening. I would have gotten B+ on my dissertation. Now I save on my laptop, my USB and frequently send myself copies of big project s as I go along. Call me paranoid, but losing work sucks BIG TIME! I feel your pain.


OMG...that puts my little problem to shame. I'm pretty paranoid about really long papers like that and will usually email myself copies frequently.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah I only blame myself. Live and learn I guess!


----------

